# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Met God Like Entity

## Sivason

Met a God Like Entity. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Met a God Like Entity.  Edit DJ Entry
2 Comments
by sivason  , 2016-12-19 at 21:25 (88 Views)
This is a few weeks old. I was deep into an epic length lucid when it got extra intense. I started to loose stability and could feel my body. I relaxed and tried to hold on. I started to flash back and forth between lucid dream and nREM half sleep hypnogogic stuff. As I started to shift the phase back to REM and firmly re-enter the dream world someone was holding my head under a shower of cold water. I enter fully into the dream and am surrounded by a crowd in my mom's old house. Someone pulls me out from under the shower and announces that I am finally conscious. This is like a false awakening except that I am not fooled. It is a party at my mom's old house and supposedly I passed out. I explain to my mom DC that in fact this is a dream I am having. She starts ranting about how she knew that lucid dreaming stuff was dangerous and that I could no longer tell real life from a dream. Everyone seems concerned. I walk outside and it is a very pleasant fall day. I notice my father (deceased) is by my side. I focus on him and give him a long hug. This feels real and like I am actually hugging my departed dad.
I take his hand and suggest we walk. There is some time dilation and it appears that we walked along the familiar roads of that neighborhood for about a mile. It was beautiful and very fulfilling. It takes about 15 minutes to walk that far, but actual dream time was perhaps 3 minutes, still it felt real. I get to the place where a smaller canal branches off from the big one. However the small one is going off in the wrong direction. I look around and dad is gone. I levitate out over the canal and dip my feet into it. It looks awesome starring down into the water, so vivid and layered. I start drifting down the stream. I now see objects floating past on the surface, There are tea cups on saucers, feathers and various random items. It reminds me of Alice in Wonderland. I reach down and touch an object. I decide to see how long I can stay focused while drifting along this wonderful sceen. I count out loud each item that floats by as I touch them. I got to 41 when I am suddenly standing near a convenience store. I see a group of about 7 people gesturing to me.
They seem to be astral entities as opposed to DCs. I go to them and one of them point blank says, "We are real. We were at your wedding. Come with us." Suddenly there is a cliff next to us dropping off about 50' into a river. The graphics are out of this world! OMG this is in total HD! The entities one by one jump off and into the water below. I am intimated because the experience is so graphic and it seems too high to jump. I decide I will do it and jump off the cliff. I plunge into cool water and it is realistic. We body float down a canyon until they are all getting out on the other side and pull me up too. There is a cave going into the cliff side.
They lead me up into a tunnel that is fairly dark and looks like the passages you might see in Egyptian tombs. There are symbols and hieroglyphs on the wall. We are coming up to a room lit by torch light. We walk around the corner and I am overwhelmed. A shrine like room is full of about a dozen more people. One of the people is about 9' tall and appears to be made of gold. It looks like a four armed Hindu deity. The crazy thing is that I am overwhelmed by a force that is impossible to describe. I feel power radiating off of this being and, I repeat, I am overwhelmed. I am fully lucid and rational AND at that point felt 100% sure this was a real being of god-like power. I fell to my knees and prostrated my self. I have almost lost all control of myself like a deer in the head lights. The god-like being approaches me and stands near me. Maybe I should have looked up and tried to interact. Maybe I could have met eyes with this being and learned amazing things, but I was in awe and completely unable to even look upon this power. It extended its foot and touched my shoulder with its toes. This had a feeling of a blessing like when a priest touches someone's forehead to bless them. I basically black out at this point.

----------


## 9sk

I remember facing the most powerful dream character, Fhanz, who also radiated with power. Needless to say I dared not battle him and instead asked my future self to do so. He can usually defeat me in a split second, but the battle seemed even and Fhanz was getting ready to counter attack...

----------


## LighrkVader

That sounds incredible Sivason. Lucky  :smiley:  I wonder what they ment by saying it was your wedding... Any ideas? Your interaction doesn't make it sound like you were marrying the deity at least... (though I guess some relationships are like that :Big laugh:  

Weddings are initiation ceremonies... what little Jung I've read there's lots of talk about the symbolisms of initiations.

----------


## Sivason

> That sounds incredible Sivason. Lucky  I wonder what they ment by saying it was your wedding... Any ideas? Your interaction doesn't make it sound like you were marrying the deity at least... (though I guess some relationships are like that 
> 
> Weddings are initiation ceremonies... what little Jung I've read there's lots of talk about the symbolisms of initiations.



You know I never understood it for sure. In waking life I had been wedded a few years before, but I doubt that was it. I have had many many dealings and interactions in this other/astral type of setting that fades rapidly as I experience it leaving what seemed like hours of conversation and interaction blur into vague images. AS an example, I can sit at what appears to be an intersection and be engaged in conversation with a couple astral entities while trying to eat what they are giving me. I can lucidly determine that what is being said makes sense, and that I am clearly communicating with entities about things of some nature. I can feel as if the event took long enough to ingest some food, have a few sips of something and really sense this as meaningful interaction. However, upon awaking my recall contains no parts of the conversation that I can relate to or understand.
In this case they were assuring me that they were not DC's making sure I no longer believed I was just dreaming in my own little head. They implied we knew each other from an event some time in the past, that they called my wedding. I have a couple of decades of having randomly traveled around in places like this, barely understanding anything really more than say a human 4 year old understands life. I have had some long interactions with a few different females. But, to my knowledge I did not proclaim some sort of vow to any. Weird. Your idea about an initiation could be correct, but it was a past event they refered to.

----------


## Lang

I had a dream like that before too.  I was about five when I had this dream. 

here: https://discordapp.com/channels/3975...72064527351809

----------


## zelcrow

Whoa, that's an epic dream, sivason.  Where you are being led through the tunnel and see the 9' tall being of gold is fascinating.  It reminds me of an experience my father once shared with me.

----------

